
5 Notable Women in the Blockchain and Crypto Industry - rbanffy
https://hackernoon.com/5-notable-women-in-the-blockchain-and-crypto-industry-6dd5981c0e7d
======
arcaster
Most of my co-workers and friends who are women work in the industry / realm
of software are put off by this kind of virtue signaling. When can we all
accept that special treatment is not equality and just stop caring about what
genitalia are attached to programmers or people making cool shit?

------
Nelkins
Surprised that Jutta Steiner didn't make the cut.

------
progressivebaka
The crypto field is such a cis-dominated fired where is the non-cis
representation?

------
C14L
Why not "5 notable people"?

Why segregate humans by looking if they carry a penis or a vagina around with
them?

~~~
cantrip
The opening sentence of the article gives the reason "why":

"One could be forgiven for assuming the blockchain tech and crypto industry is
a male-dominated field."

